# [Q] Ics Aosp Port



## EricErK

Is this possible, or will it only happen as a theme for now, until moto updates all their devices?


----------



## vbhokiefan

Once devs have time, they'll be all over it. Just like they did to bring GB to the OG Droid.


----------



## EricErK

vbhokiefan said:


> Once devs have time, they'll be all over it. Just like they did to bring GB to the OG Droid.


The og had an unlocked bootloader :/ we don't


----------



## DPilot

Follow Hashcode's progress porting CM7. Our best bet outside of the official updates may be CM9.


----------



## x13thangelx

EricErK said:


> The og had an unlocked bootloader :/ we don't


Doesnt matter. People said none of the newer motorola's would ever get CM and they all have some form of it. Give it time, it isnt an overnight process. Besides, i would be willing to bet that the D3 gets it OTA eventually....


----------



## bikedude880

x13thangelx said:


> Doesnt matter. People said none of the newer motorola's would ever get CM and they all have some form of it. Give it time, it isnt an overnight process. Besides, i would be willing to bet that the D3 gets it OTA eventually....


And based on the progress that cm has on moto units, it should be stellar









Sent from my White DROID2 GLOBAL using BlackSpark Alpha v0.0.3


----------



## EricErK

But the cm we have is a port :/ don't get me wrong this is brilliant and i appreciate all the work hashcode has put in to this, BUT, we'll have to wait till cm9 is finished before we can start the port of cm9,i know we'll get it eventually... but i was hoping for something sooner then march 2012 or later,My question may have been phrased wrong, i was wondering if we could make a source rom-Port-theme type deal?


----------



## x13thangelx

Its possible but would more than likely require CM working first. It did with Bikedude's GB source rom for D2G.


----------



## EricErK

x13thangelx said:


> Its possible but would more than likely require CM working first. It did with Bikedude's GB source rom for D2G.


How bout a source based theme type deal, and ported apps that would work with 2.3.x


----------



## Hashcode

EricErK said:


> But the cm we have is a port :/ don't get me wrong this is brilliant and i appreciate all the work hashcode has put in to this, BUT, we'll have to wait till cm9 is finished before we can start the port of cm9,i know we'll get it eventually... but i was hoping for something sooner then march 2012 or later,My question may have been phrased wrong, i was wondering if we could make a source rom-Port-theme type deal?


CM is a work in-progress in any form. It's never really done. Each dev jumps into CM not because it's "done" for their device, but probably more out of happenstance that they ended up with a new device that they'd like to bring CM7 to. *I can say that I'm not going to "wait for CM9 to be done" before I try to get it on the D3. What I will say is that CM7 will be "done enough" for D3 before I really jump in heavily on CM9.*

In the end, this is a phone and people need to use it as a phone which works (myself included). I'm not really interested in putting something out there that is only nice to look at and then moving on to something else which is more exciting.


----------



## EricErK

Hashcode said:


> CM is a work in-progress in any form. It's never really done. Each dev jumps into CM not because it's "done" for their device, but probably more out of happenstance that they ended up with a new device that they'd like to bring CM7 to. *I can say that I'm not going to "wait for CM9 to be done" before I try to get it on the D3. What I will say is that CM7 will be "done enough" for D3 before I really jump in heavily on CM9.*
> 
> In the end, this is a phone and people need to use it as a phone which works (myself included). I'm not really interested in putting something out there that is only nice to look at and then moving on to something else which is more exciting.


Fair Enough but you'd still have to wait for an official cm9 to com out before you could start an ics self kang no? Or are you just going to "Kang" from source, which now would be called compiling, no? I hope you do understand that i appreciate all your efforts, and you are doing a really good job and theres no rush on my end!


----------



## DRod2169

EricErK said:


> But the cm we have is a port :/ don't get me wrong this is brilliant and i appreciate all the work hashcode has put in to this, BUT, we'll have to wait till cm9 is finished before we can start the port of cm9,i know we'll get it eventually... but i was hoping for something sooner then march 2012 or later,My question may have been phrased wrong, i was wondering if we could make a source rom-Port-theme type deal?


If cm is a port for the d3, it is for every phone, then. Cm9 will come as quick as ics is merged into cm source, and hashcode (or another willing dev) add d3 specifics. The only phone ics is "truly" available for right now, is the galaxy nexus. Everything else is custom device overlays with working specifics in the source


----------



## EricErK

DRod2169 said:


> If cm is a port for the d3, it is for every phone, then. Cm9 will come as quick as ics is merged into cm source, and hashcode (or another willing dev) add d3 specifics. The only phone ics is "truly" available for right now, is the galaxy nexus. Everything else is custom device overlays with working specifics in the source


Why can't moto just keep there word and unlock bootloaders....


----------



## Hashcode

To give you an idea of how fast this can move at times:
https://github.com/C...ndroid/tree/ics

CM9 is already started. It's just a matter of devs taking phones and pressing forward and once they stuff that works, it'll be merged into the main line.

I also did a full build of ICS and flashed it to the phone. It seemed to boot up for about 10 seconds and then hung (boot animation was crashing on a buffer allocation).


----------



## EricErK

Hashcode said:


> To give you an idea of how fast this can move at times:
> https://github.com/C...ndroid/tree/ics
> 
> CM9 is already started. It's just a matter of devs taking phones and pressing forward and once they stuff that works, it'll be merged into the main line.
> 
> I also did a full build of ICS and flashed it to the phone. It seemed to boot up for about 10 seconds and then hung (boot animation was crashing on a buffer allocation).


if its already booting half the battle is solved, now you just have to log cat and see whats not letting you fully boot, Right?


----------



## dB Zac

I was under the impression that just like the Droid X, since the kernel is locked down by the bootloader only once we have a rooted OE ICS rom, will we be able to run any cooked ICS roms


----------



## Hashcode

EricErK said:


> if its already booting half the battle is solved, now you just have to log cat and see whats not letting you fully boot, Right?


Actually the reason it's not booting is due to a proprietary gralloc.omap4.so file put out by imgtec who does the PowerVR driver for the D3. So it's not exactly something I can fix by myself. Now.. if the ICS compatible driver was leaked somehow.. like for the Nexus S.. Then I'd be able to move forward (even tho stuff like RIL and Audio would still be issues).


----------



## EricErK

Hashcode said:


> Actually the reason it's not booting is due to a proprietary gralloc.omap4.so file put out by imgtec who does the PowerVR driver for the D3. So it's not exactly something I can fix by myself. Now.. if the ICS compatible driver was leaked somehow.. like for the Nexus S.. Then I'd be able to move forward (even tho stuff like RIL and Audio would still be issues).


Could you possibly make a really epic ics theme, and port some of the ics thinigs into cm7 or something, while we wait?


----------



## AndroidSims

EricErK said:


> Could you possibly make a really epic ics theme, and port some of the ics thinigs into cm7 or something, while we wait?


There is already a complete ICS CM7 theme available.


----------



## Yonnor

EricErK said:


> Could you possibly make a really epic ics theme, and port some of the ics thinigs into cm7 or something, while we wait?


Lol so you want him to Dev a ROM for us and a theme while he does his day job?


----------



## EricErK

Yonnor said:


> Lol so you want him to Dev a ROM for us and a theme while he does his day job?


you mad bro?


----------



## Yonnor

Oh yes I'm obviously furious. lol


----------



## EricErK

Yonnor said:


> Oh yes I'm obviously furious. lol


i lol'd profusely


----------



## Hashcode

See the new poll/thread for more ICS info.


----------

